# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Que animal é este?

## Carlos Serrano Silva

Boa noite:

Há umas semanas atrás, numa das minhas pesquisas de seres para o aqua da costa, capturei este ser que se encontrava debaixo de uma rocha.
É bastante calmo e deixa-se apanhar à mão.
Tem cerca de 12 cm de comprimento, castanho escuro e corpo duro.
Alguém sabe o que é?
Já me ocorreu tratar-se de uma "marinha", mas o seu comportamento e fisionomia não se encaixam.

Obrigado pelas ajudas.

Anexo 12959

----------


## João A M Gomes

Olá Carlos
A tua identificação está correcta, também se pode atribuir-lhe o nome vulgar de marinha que, no entanto é mais utilizado para as espécies próximas do género Syngnathus. Capturaste seguramente um Nerophis e, a avaliar pelo perfil cefálico côncavo e o comprimento relativo do focinho, terás um Nerophis lumbriciformis (a outra espécie presente em Portugal é N. ophidion). Repararás que não possui barbatanas peitorais nem caudal.
Da minha experiência passada, não são difíceis na escolha do alimento, mas sofrem facilmente de competição alimentar.
Abraço
João

----------


## P.Martins

Boas

   Devido a não se ver a definição total do animal em questão deixo aqui umas hipóteses: Syngnathus-dentro destes existem três diferentes os outros dois serão Nerphis ophidion(vou mais para este) ou Entelurus aequoreus este ultimo será mais fácil de identificar é todo riscado, mas tenta tirar fotos á cauda e á cabeça será mais fácil identificar, espero ter  ajudado á e é o que se chama marinhas, fica bem qualquer coisa pergunta.

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Como o João Gomes disse é seguramente um Nerophis lumbriciformis...e atenção que são muito mais tímidos e delicados do que os robustos Syngnathus acus ou Syngnathus abaster (normalmente de água salobra), logo deverás ter pouca corrente no aquário, evitar um aquário muito grande porque depois será difícil alimentá-lo, e claro como já disseram, apenas companhias do mesmo tipo...muito calmas e pacíficas.

----------


## Carlos Serrano Silva

Muito obrigado a todos pelas dicas.
De facto o animal em questão deve ser um Nerophis lumbriciformis, como referiu o João Gomes. Não possui barbatana caudal nem barbatanas peitorais.Já o tenho há algumas semanas, talvez um mês e meio, e está quase sempre escondido nas rochas, saindo mais à noite.
O único perigo que vejo para este peixe são as anémonas sulcata.
Este é um aqua da nossa costa com 200 litros.

----------

